# Favorite rig for monster crappie??



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Been wanting to go catch some crappie this season and lookin to get
A fish Ohio for my master angler award . What do u usually catch your monsters on ??

"fish all day , every day"


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually fish for crappie with a Roadrunner. Best this year is a 14 inch fish.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

1-1/2'' chartruese or *********** grub on a 1/32 chart. jig w #8 hook under a slip bobber


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

1 inch crappie stinger by southern pro in chartruese with a 1/48th oz lead head fished under a small toothpick bobber 12 inches deep in pads.
Kyle
HPT
CP

In the fall though, road runners fished at various depths or under pontoons along with a venom 1/32nd oz jig works,

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Speargun and scuba gear, or just catch a couple hundred until that monster bites. No shortcuts! --Tim.................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow said:


> Speargun and scuba gear


Now that's an idea,might have to try that one to finally get a 14'' slab. 

With that said I'm with Shortdrift on my choice of what to whack the crappie with. Can't fish 'em wrong as long as you fish 'em slow.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Everybody fishes for Crappie with small/dainty stuff....GO BIG...Big Slab Crappie will not turn down a big meal if it is fished SLOWLY or fished like it is injured or dying....I use 3, 3.5, and 4 inch swimbaits...1/16 or 1/8 jig heads, with #1 or 1/0 hooks...this also helps to deter most Dinks...I have had 8-9 inch Crappie take a 4 inch swimmer and had it stuffed inside it's mouth!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Another thing, if you do get into crappie and they are all 7"...... move on if you are looking for the big mama, she's most likely with another group. Nimi has alot of open water weeds that grow off humps on the North and South sides. If you find them focus on the deep edges and work it slow... RR or Chartruse jig would be what i'd do, but there are a varity of things that will work. Good luck on the master angler pin!


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. On nimi would u recommend north or south end?? Thanks


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive seen alot more baitfish pods on the N end. Which should mean Crappie, but with the buffet they have on the N end i hope they will bite what you are showing them. And some Fall days can be great right off the bridge on the S end, or along the dam when you have a good N wind. Where ever you go you should catch somthing(hopefully a FO Crappie) if you have weed edges and a jig/twister. if it's late into the evening or dark, there are some laydowns(in 5fow or deeper) that can catch fire too.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Anybody ever do good on the north end by tasty freeze on main street by that pump house?? I did good there in the past


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

crappie tend to stick together on a sizing base.....so like posted earlier....if you are catching 7-8" crappie....move on cause more than likely thats all you will catch......also BIG slabs are hard to fish for....we've caught 14-15" crappied on 1/8th oz jig head with 2" twister.....while bass fishing my buddy caught a 15.75" crappie on a 4" money minnow with a 3/0 weighted hook.


----------

